# Flies for Beardys?



## Sticky (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone give their bd flies? I asked the bearded dragon forum and I got no response so I thought I would ask here. I always have plenty of bbs so it I'm thinking they might make a small snack. Not many at a time. The roaches and/or crickets would be staple.

Thanks.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 5, 2012)

Y not? If beardys are insectivores, then it should be okay. It might be difficult for them to catch though.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 5, 2012)

Because it would take thousands of flies and less protein, really no reason to do it in my opinion.

Stick to crickets or roaches.

OH, and no no no no mealworms or insects with hard shells, only roaches and crickets to be safe. Or silkworms and hornworms.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 6, 2012)

I would snip the wings first. I have cuticle snips. It would not be any trouble for me. They feel soft when they hatch from their pupa shells and don't fly for awhile I noticed. They are perfect then.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 6, 2012)

There are MANY breaded dragon breeders that rely very heavily on mealworms and superworms to feed their dragons. Mealworms are not overly nutritious, but with proper dusting, they are perfectly acceptable feeders for bearded dragons.

Check this link and the associated resources.

http://bamboozoo.weebly.com/the-feeders.html

And instead of snipping their wings, why not toss them in the fridge for a few minutes to slow them down?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 7, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> There are MANY breaded dragon breeders that rely very heavily on mealworms and superworms to feed their dragons. Mealworms are not overly nutritious, but with proper dusting, they are perfectly acceptable feeders for bearded dragons.
> 
> Check this link and the associated resources.
> 
> ...


I have read from numerous sources that you should not feed Beardies mealworms an super worms until they are juvenile or adult, as the little ones had trouble digesting it.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 8, 2012)

A healthy young beardie will have no problem digesting mealworms. I fed all 4 of my young beardies mealworms from the time they were hatchlings and none had issues with digestion. I didn't use them as a staple, that was saved for crickets and roaches.

I have seen young beardies with difficulty digesting superworms, but not mealworms.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 12, 2012)

Flies are fine, so are mantids  Mine eats everything, and mealworms are fine for a treat, but i stick to healthy greens and freeze dried crix for staple foods.


----------

